
Prototype augmented reality display with per-pixel mutual occlusion capability - sohkamyung
https://www.osapublishing.org/oe/abstract.cfm?uri=oe-25-24-30539#Abstract
======
mojomark
A.) God bless Thor labs and all of their fanciful lab snacks. Saved my life on
a few occosions.

B.) I've had a few beers so if you're not in the mood for a minor AR-centric
rant, this comment isn't for you. For the love of god, virtual-to-real object
occlusion (i.e. a l Flying elephant looking like a solid in front of my buddy
sam) is 1% of the occlusion problem (and really IMO, is not going to have
hardly any affect on the overall success of AR in the nearterm. What does
matter is dynamic real-to-virtual object occlusion (i.e. waving my hand in
between my eye and the flying elephant without my hand dissappearing behind
the elephant). This problem hardly ever gets attention, but in addition to
narrow vert/horizontal FOV, it's the leading culprit for giving users a
lackluster and less valuable AR experience.

Secret letter to magic leap: please please please have that problem solved
before you release your product. If you occlude, reality will exude (as long
as you have total FOV filling your frames that is). If you don't have these
figured out. I don't want your product (and I bet nobody else will either). On
the other hand, have these features, and you will see exceptional adoption.

~~~
mojomark
_a flying_ effect

